
MRI safety risks: The case of the disposable lighter stored in the pannus - fortran77
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6424094/
======
ggm
So many questions..

There is the part where you wonder if the patient even remembered they stashed
the lighter in the tummy flap.

There is the part where you wonder if there was enough butane that if it had
been pulled out, it could have been a fire risk (oxygen
source+butane+speed/hit...)

There is the part where you want to deep dive into a reddit subpage all about
'things diagnostic radiographers find in patents after asking them to remove
all the things'

------
h2odragon
> After the MRI incident, it was discovered that the patient received cone-
> beam CT (CBCT)-guided external beam radiation therapy with the lighter
> present in her right pelvic pannus.

